# Problema con relé que abre y cierra constantemente



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

hola a todos una vez mas 
miren tengo un problema con un circuito que estoy construyendo.
El problema es que los contactos de un relé que le añadí se abren y se cierran constantemente, queria saber si existe una manera que se mantenga cerrado aunque el voltaje siga variandole.
Adjunto les mando una foto del circuito, y tmbn el mismo circuito pero en livewire, para que vean como me esta funcionando.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
¿Por qué usas el 555?¿Por qué no usas un amp. operacional?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

es q el circuito tenia q ser asi.. osea sin el relay, con un buzzer, pero entonces quiero modificarlo con un relay para q en vez de pitar, controlar algo utilizando el relay. La verdad es que estoy super estresado con esto y no se q mas hacer :S


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Quítate el estrés, no se puede activar un relay con ese circuito (con el 555).
Hay circuitos con amp. op. que hacen lo que deseas.
Si deseas te mando un circuito en Livewire con el LM741.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

dale mandalo ps.. te lo agradeceria.. para ver q hago


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí está.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

hey muchisimo todo el tiempo q te tomaste al hacer ese circuito.. desafortunadamente creo q no lo puedo usar porq si conocieras a mi prof jaja.. me dicen q no puedo cambiar mi circuito,, solo añadirle cosas nuevas o mejoras pues. 
si se te ocurre una forma de añadirle un relay a mi circuito seria lo mejor.. obviamente si no puedes o no kieres ningun problema, ya me ayudastes y te repito te lo agradezco mucho !


----------



## wacalo (Jul 2, 2008)

Yo parto del supuesto que el relay se activa como tu dices.
Veamos que pasa cuando la salida del 555 se va arriba (Pin3 High):
El relay (activado) pone 9V sobre R4 y el extremo alejado de R2 a masa, entonces si el LDR (R4) no está iluminado, tenemos que el punto medio entre R4 y R2 está a masa y esto provoca un reset del Flip-Flop interno del 555, lo que manda al Pin3 de vuelta a masa, esto provoca que el relay cambie de posición y entonces nuevamente el pin4 (reset) queda a nivel alto (desaparece el Reset). A partir de aquí la salida irá nuevamente a nivel alto y se repetirá el ciclo indefinidamente.

No se realmente que es lo que quieres hacer. Hablas de controlar algo con un relay puesto a la salida, pero lo que estás haciendo es realimentar la salida a la entrada a través del pin4 (reset) y lo que obtienes es un oscilador.

El único fenómeno observable tal como está el circuito es el siguiente:
Estando R4 permanentemente iluminada el relay no oscila (pues hay un reset permanente del 555) cuando desaparece la luz sobre R4 el Relay comienza a oscilar.

Un saludo.

PD: Lo que tienes es un 555 en configuración astable con una frecuencia de oscilación mixta ( tiempo de subida=constante RC y tiempo de bajada = tiempo de reacción mecánica del relay)


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

es q en realidad es un detector de luz y oscuridad, el switch q sale es para cambiar de modo, osea q asi como mande el circuito esta en modo oscuridad, al detectar oscuridad se debe activar el relay, al cambiar el switch a la otra posicion, al detectar luz se activaria el relay. Pero oscila ese es el problema y no como corregirlo. La idea es utilizar el relay para luego controlar algun aparato de 110v.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 2, 2008)

Perdona, habia entendido mal. Yo pensé que SW1 eran los contactos del RL1. Ahora veo que SW1 es un switch aparte y no tiene nada que ver con RL1 (no hay realimentación). En ese caso simplemente la salida del 555 no tiene la potencia necesaria para accionar la bobina de RL1 (el 555 con VCC=9V tendrá a la salida aproximadamente: para Isource=200mA ==> Vout=6.5V) debes verificar si con esa tensión y corriente puedes accionar tu relay. De no ser asi debes reforzar la corriente de salida con un transistor (suponiendo que la tensión de activación de tu relay sea menor que 9V). Otra cosa que puedes hacer es elevar VCC.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 2, 2008)

Otra vez: 
Sigo siendo impreciso: Lo que quiero decir es que de cualquier manera tu salida será oscilante porque tienes un oscilador astable. Si obligatoriamente tienes que usar el 555, entonces puedes agregarle a la salida un filtro RC para que te mantenga polarizado el transistor de salida cuando el pin3 esté a nivel bajo, o sea que la constante de tiempo RC de tu filtro sea mayor que el tiempo en que la salida del 555 esté en nivel bajo, esto hará que tu transistor de salida se mantenga en ON y tu relay conectado hasta que vuelva la luz y se produzca un reset que dure un tiempo mayor que RC.
Saludos


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

en el caso del transistor entonces donde lo conectaria?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Tu relay con el 555
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2008)

hola, por lo que lei si quieren que una salida oscilante de un 555 pase a ser factible de alimentar un rele o modifican el esquema del 555 o sino a la salida del 555 (salida oscilante) le agregan un transistor (darlington mejor asi Rb sera mayor)  que tenga en su base una R y un C.
en paralelo con la R un diodo .
asi con los primeros pulsos se carga el C , el T se dispara y se mantiene por el C disparado, ignorando los pulsos de bajada del 555.
el C no debe ser tan grande como para que al terminar la señal del 555 el rele se apague.

alguien puede ser tan amable de mandarme a mi direccion o por mensaje privado alguna pagina para bajar el win rar "para tontos" , o sea que le diga siempre si a las preguntas que me hace y asi se baje solo el win rar sin que se me meta un virus o se me cuelgue la PC o me quieran cobrar nada y que sea libre.
solo puedo bajar los .zip ......y soy un nabo en esto de bajar cosas a la PC siempre hago lio.

saludos y gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
En el google pon winrar.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

hey soy yo denuevo y disculpa, lo q me mandastes cuando lo corro con intensidad de luz se explota el 555, sin embargo si lo corro con poca intensidad y luego se la sube si sirve,, no entiendoo. Si me pudieras ayudar


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Pon entre la  pata 3 y el condensador  una resistencia de 1K , ya no explota.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

brother muchas gracias por todo,, no tienes idea cuanto te lo agradezco.. De veras sabes mucho. Te quisiera hacer una ultima pregunta, los transistores q tu pusistes ¿porq tienen q ser esos especificamente? que pasa si utilizo dos 2n2222a?


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

ah y otra por cierto un relay de 9v se puede usar verdad?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Sí, cualquier transistor NPN de uso general con un beta > 100.
Sí, el relay de acuerdo al voltaje de trabajo .
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

los diodos tambn pueden ser cualquiera?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Creo que no (debido a la frecuencia del oscilador), pero puedes probar cuaquier diodo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joel89 (Jul 2, 2008)

ahh listo,, muchas gracias por todo,, me salvastes mi semestre te lo agradezco


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito, es más estable.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

